# Kph=mph



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

kilometers=miles per hour?


can anyone help me cuz i am going to definately get pulled over unless i can get some help here


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

http://www.runnersweb.com/running/km_miles.html


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

*Here ye go...*

Hiyas, SkylineR33! Here's the lowdown, both ways:

KPH > MPH = multiply by .621

MPH > KPH = Multiply by 1.609

More practically, MPH is 5/8 of KPH...Hope it helps, and I wish I had a Skyline!!!

--RT


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

or just multiply km by 3 and divide by 5. its about right


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

i can see myself with a calculator driving....AHHHHHHHHHH damn it maybe that is a bad vision indeed.....lol thanks for the info I'll tape something to the inside of my car to help me


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

just know that 105 kph = 65 mph


----------



## Jeff (Oct 17, 2002)

Just go the same speed as everyone else...


----------



## B11sleeper (Oct 15, 2003)

^^^ that works too.

I drove a car without a speedo for a while, i'd set the cruise control to the speed all the other cars were going then i could speed up and quietly blend back in with the flow of traffic.


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

100 kph = 62 mph
50 kph = 31 mph 
75 kph = 45 mph

this should get you through most streets okay, most speed limits are 30, 45, or 55 so you can go 60...


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

yah i'll probably take the 25mph and the 45mph and 70mph and just tape a paper with kph reading on my dash lol that is sooooo ghetto


----------



## recycled_toddler (Feb 4, 2004)

Or you could always put little sticky arrows on the speedo face that indicate 20, 25, 30, 35, 45, 55, 60 and 70...just like some small planes' instruments that indicate their limitations. Or, as MrEous said, just go the same speed as everyone else. Peace and pizza grease!


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

If you knew how I drove then that would only be good if I was stuck between cars, cuz I usually speed up to the next bunch of cars and sqirm my way in and out of them to the next batch of cars


----------



## OPIUM (Aug 18, 2002)

Or you could use a gear speed calculator and figure out at what RPM in each gear how fast you are going. I drove with a lil chart in my old sentra like that cause I didn't have a speedo. I only did it for 5th gear but I had it in 500rpm incriments. Worked pretty well. It was cool when it said 7000rpm+ = 155mph


----------



## adave (Feb 9, 2004)

just put up post it notes on the common speeds


----------



## SkylineR33gts (May 24, 2004)

that will probably be what i do anyways


----------



## GTES-t (Jan 2, 2004)

Here's a place that has a fascia available:

http://www.importsolutions.co.uk/SF/SF_make.asp

They're based out of England.

They also have a Speed Control Unit for the R33 which changes the signal from KPH to MPH so that's all that the speedometer reads. But I would not recommend that because your ECU, hicas controller, etc gets the altered signal which screws up how and when those items are going to perform.


----------



## gumby (May 25, 2004)

easiest way to do it man, to go from KPH to miles, is to take your KPH x 6, then drop the last digit.
100kph x 6 = 600, drop the last digit = roughly 60 mph. 30kph x 6 is 180, or 18mph. its not 100% accurate, but i've never been pulled over :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

hmm if I have a top speed of 144 MPH at 6000RPM in 5th gear in my ole 300ZX that means if I can get it to do 12000RPM I can go 288MPH..


----------

